# Marketscan



## sandybeachs (8 May 2009)

how many people use "Marketscan" by Paritech..????

i've been using it for approx 5 years and find it extremely good.

i run various scans each day looking for shares that are moving up.

http://www.paritech.com.au/paritech/MarketScan.html


----------



## Timmy (8 May 2009)

Tks sandy, quite a few members on ASF use market scans, they indeed can be very helpful.  

Some of the ways in which to scan the market each day is to use tools like the one you have mentioned or others like Metastock, Amibroker, Sherpa, Incredible Charts, Tradeguider, Advanced Get, FCharts, Bullcharts, and the list goes on (I am sure some members will add the names of particular software they are using). Data to feed these programs is available from sources like Paritech, as you have mentioned, Premium Data (Norgate), Netquote, even Yahoo! (and I am sure there are many more).

Cheers, good info.


----------



## bonkerrs (14 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Tks sandy, quite a few members on ASF use market scans, they indeed can be very helpful.
> 
> Some of the ways in which to scan the market each day is to use tools like the one you have mentioned or others like Metastock, Amibroker, Sherpa, Incredible Charts, Tradeguider, Advanced Get, FCharts, Bullcharts, and the list goes on (I am sure some members will add the names of particular software they are using). Data to feed these programs is available from sources like Paritech, as you have mentioned, Premium Data (Norgate), Netquote, even Yahoo! (and I am sure there are many more).
> 
> Cheers, good info.



I'm interested in getting a charting program and data for it. Are any of the ones you mentioned free or are they delayed and paid?


----------



## Timmy (14 May 2009)

bonkerrs said:


> I'm interested in getting a charting program and data for it. Are any of the ones you mentioned free or are they delayed and paid?




Fcharts is free.
Also, Incredible Charts is free, with free data.


----------



## Aussiest (15 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Also, Incredible Charts is free, with free data.




Hi Timmy,

Thanks for your response. What is the *free data* like in terms of quality and time-frame (immediate or delayed)?

And also, which markets are the free data available on? AUS, US?

Thanking you in advance...


----------



## Timmy (15 May 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Hi Timmy,
> 
> Thanks for your response. What is the *free data* like in terms of quality and time-frame (immediate or delayed)?
> 
> ...




Aussiest - best to check on the IC website itself, but ...

- as far as I know the data is sound, adjusted for splits etc.  Having said that most of my ASX experience with EOD data is with Norgate's Premium Data which is outstandingly good data.  Norgate is not free, however.

The free data from IC is delayed (there is a 30-day free trial available with non-delayed data).  

The data covers the ASX, US exchanges (NYSE & NASDAQ) and UK.


----------



## nomore4s (15 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Aussiest - best to check on the IC website itself, but ...
> 
> - as far as I know the data is sound, adjusted for splits etc.  Having said that most of my ASX experience with EOD data is with Norgate's Premium Data which is outstandingly good data.  Norgate is not free, however.
> 
> ...




I have been using IC for a number of years but I use the paid version - it is a very good charting program - data is clean and you don't have to download the data yourself.

Paid version is 1 hour delayed I think, and the free version is 16 hours delayed. Worth the money for the paid version imo.


----------



## awg (15 May 2009)

IC is a really great learning platform, and a very useful free tool.

A couple of drawbacks I found.

1) It only scans the ASX top 500 stocks, so you miss the small fry that run up.

2) I found that that during the free trial period, where the data is supposedly premium, made NO difference to intra-day scans...ie exact same results as the free data.

A friend signed up and we tested it that way.

that made me question how come?

if anyone knows that would be great.

biggest scanner cost is data, if you want real time, costs over $100mth.

I see Bullcharts are offering up their program for $999 with EOD data, I believe live is $150 pmonth, you can free trial it


----------

